
Apple gets "free publicity" from the line-ups - idiginous
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/06/24/appleGetsFreePublicityFrom.html
======
Bud
Weak post; gets all its major facts wrong, such as claiming Apple never used a
reservation system before (false), never had pre-ordering issues before
(false), etc.

